# For all you digitigrade walkers out there (aka 'walking on your toes')



## Kiszka (Oct 3, 2010)

It's been talked about at least several times in this forum: *walking on the fronts of your feet.* Turns out, it might not be so bad for you after all.

In fact, it turns out that scientists have now noticed that the natural form of running for humans involves landing on the balls of your feet instead of the heel. So when running properly, your heels should barely touch the ground.

So what does all this mean? *Running barefoot is the best thing you could do for yourself*. Shoes give your feet little room to move naturally, and warp our feet drastically as we grow older. Arch supports weaken the arch muscles, leading to further support being 'needed.' Cushioning dampens the landing, preventing our bodies from being able to accurately measure it.

Since we live in a world of glass and other sharp objects, Vibram has invented a shoe that protects the bottom of your feet and nothing more.

Want more info? Here are some links..

http://nymag.com/health/features/46213/
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tim-ferriss/the-barefoot-alternative_b_207121.html
http://www.quickswood.com/my_weblog/2006/08/athletic_footwe.html
http://birthdayshoes.com/results-of-daniel-lieberman-barefoot-running-research-beginning-to-emerge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM3L02zR84M
www.vibramfivefingers.com
http://www.justinowings.com/b/index.php/me/my-bare-feet-vibram-five-fingers-revi
http://birthdayshoes.com/how-to-transition-to-running-in-vibram-five-fingers

and then something random and cute because we all love the fluffy animals ^-^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqVE9qfg7yI


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 3, 2010)

Well this is interesting. I've often found myself unconsciously walking digitgrade (since as far back as I can remember). Nice to know that isn't going to cause me issues down the line.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 3, 2010)

Why is the way you walk such a big deal to you fucking furries? srsly.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2010)

Running on the balls of your feet does save energy yes, but isn't walking on the balls of your feet all the time still pretty bad for you, it doesn't balance out your weight as much as it should and all. 

I dunno my legs are rather odd. my muscles were a bit short when I was born so I walked on the balls of my feet until they stretched out. I still walk on my toes at random times.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why is the way you walk such a big deal to you fucking furries? srsly.


 
Why are you here if you aren't a furry? srsly..


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Running on the balls of your feet does save energy yes, but isn't walking on the balls of your feet all the time still pretty bad for you, it doesn't balance out your weight as much as it should and all.
> 
> I dunno my legs are rather odd. my muscles were a bit short when I was born so I walked on the balls of my feet until they stretched out. I still walk on my toes at random times.


 
I never said it saved energy, and walking on the balls of your feet doesn't mean that your heels can't touch the ground, the point is more that putting all of your weight on your heels instead is really bad for you, because it puts high stress on your knees and back and doesn't use all the muscles in your legs properly.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Oct 3, 2010)

So does this mean I already walk and run healthily?
I prefer my balls touching the ground first (yes, this sentence is meant to be ambiguous), followed by my heel (even in shoes, although it's a bit harder).


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 3, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> So does this mean I already walk and run healthily?
> I prefer my balls touching the ground first (yes, this sentence is meant to be ambiguous), followed by my heel (even in shoes, although it's a bit harder).


 
Yes, it does. ^-^


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes you _run_ like that, but you don't fucking walk like that. It says this _in your first link_.



Kiszka said:


> http://nymag.com/health/features/46213/










> ...As opposed to a bare foot, where you have a really natural motion *from your heel to your toe*....The idea is to eliminate the hard-heel strike and employ something closer to a mid-strike: landing softly on the *heel*...



The rest of the links focus purely on running, not walking, so that proves nothing.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh FUCK NO.
I was sold at first
Then I saw this picture of people who went barefoot their whole lives




I'd rather have foot and back problems then have them look like that, kthx.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 3, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Well this is interesting. I've often found myself unconsciously walking digitgrade (since as far back as I can remember). Nice to know that isn't going to cause me issues down the line.


 
Skunks are plantigrade.



greg-the-fox said:


> I'd rather have foot and back problems then have them look like that, kthx.



Human feet look nasty either way... paws FTW!


----------



## Attaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why is the way you walk such a big deal to you fucking furries? srsly.


 Because _tip-toeing_ FURRY WALK!

You should know this by now, Kellie.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Oh FUCK NO.
> I was sold at first
> Then I saw this picture of people who went barefoot their whole lives
> http://img.skitch.com/20090505-k3pfpa6c7exbg14dk2xa9813q9.jpg
> I'd rather have foot and back problems then have them look like that, kthx.



My toes look worse than that, most of my shoes never had enough room in the toebox so several of my toes have grown up being cramped together.  More so on my left foot than my right.


----------



## Willow (Oct 3, 2010)

Well to be perfectly honest, if you run and your heel touches, wouldn't that push you backwards?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 3, 2010)

Let's settle it once, and straight.
Every person should walk how it's comfortable for itself.
If it's comfortable, then it suits your body and you should go with it.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright lads and lassies, I want to see you all walk like that, or else you're not true furries! :V


----------



## Edyn (Oct 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> I never said it saved energy, and walking on the balls of your feet doesn't mean that your heels can't touch the ground, the point is more that putting all of your weight on your heels instead is really bad for you, because it puts high stress on your knees and back and doesn't use all the muscles in your legs properly.


 
My physical therapist actually did recommend that I start walking on the balls of my feet rather than the heel after I fucked my knee up.  It has even helped a little with the pain.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Why are you here if you aren't a furry? srsly..


 It's a public forum, not a private, little corner on the internet. If people that aren't furries want to post here (and there are a lot), they can.

srsly


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> I never said it saved energy, and walking on the balls of your feet doesn't mean that your heels can't touch the ground, the point is more that putting all of your weight on your heels instead is really bad for you, because it puts high stress on your knees and back and doesn't use all the muscles in your legs properly.


 
I didn't say you did. I'm saying it makes sense for people to run this way. A fair amount of people do run this way naturally. I still do not believe it is best to stand and walk this way.
People are supposed to walk heel to toe, heel to toe is plantigrade. The only reason a runner has a heel touching the ground is when the muscle springs back for a moment.


----------



## STK (Oct 3, 2010)

OP was talking about running... but what about walking? Whether I walk barefoot or in shoes I *always *walk heavy in my heel. Always. Walking any other way just feels really weird. Consequently I have to replace my shoes often, because the backs on the inside of the shoes get destroyed. :|


----------



## Jude (Oct 3, 2010)

It's tiring to walk like that. Why would you want to do that?


----------



## STK (Oct 3, 2010)

I've always walked like that.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 3, 2010)

Very interesting, but I have a problem:

I've been running barefoot on a treadmill for about a month and a half, and it really made my foot sore. Not from the abrasion, but the tendons and everything. When I used shoes, it was a little harder to get back up to the time I wanted, but after two days or so, the pain and discomfort almost immediately left me.

Maybe I was DOIN IT RONG with the barefoot run?


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 3, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Very interesting, but I have a problem:
> 
> I've been running barefoot on a treadmill for about a month and a half, and it really made my foot sore. Not from the abrasion, but the tendons and everything. When I used shoes, it was a little harder to get back up to the time I wanted, but after two days or so, the pain and discomfort almost immediately left me.
> 
> Maybe I was DOIN IT RONG with the barefoot run?


 
Your body is used to running like a spaz =[


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 3, 2010)

http://borntorun.org/

lies and propaganda? or truthiness?
either way, it's a good book, and I'm getting some of those Vibrams when I has some extra money


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Why are you here if you aren't a furry? srsly..


 Just because I think this thread is stupid doesn't mean that I'm not a furry.

Also, there are quite a few non-furs around on this forum as well, so have fun. <3


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 3, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Skunks are plantigrade.


Didn't know that (I *might* change that on my ref sheet). Either way, though, that has nothing to do with what I was saying. *I* find myself walking digitgrade, as in me, as a person. It's not something I actually try to do. It just happens.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Just because I think this thread is stupid doesn't mean that I'm not a furry.
> 
> Also, there are quite a few non-furs around on this forum as well, so have fun. <3


 BUT ONLY SOMEONE WHO ISN'T A FURRY WOULD DISAGREE WITH ME THE FURRY FANDOM IS ABOUT ACCPETING EVERYONE FOR EVERYTHING! PEOPLE WHO ARN'T FURRIES SHOULDN'T BE HEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Fursouseki (Oct 3, 2010)

I walk however I feel comfortable with at the time, like why should I even care

People will find things to make a big deal over whether they are furry or not, it's not like only furries are comfortable walking that way either


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 3, 2010)

Fursouseki said:


> I walk however I feel comfortable with at the time, like why should I even care
> 
> People will find things to make a big deal over whether they are furry or not, it's not like only furries are comfortable walking that way either


 
Some people aren't lucky like you, and are prone to leg injuries from walking.


----------



## Trance (Oct 3, 2010)

I went through some sort of phase when I was maybe 9 years old, when I walked on my toes.
(first signs of furry?). :V


----------



## Jude (Oct 3, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I went through some sort of phase when I was maybe 9 years old, when I walked on my toes.
> (first signs of furry?). :V


 
Whoa, me too.
Another sign of furry for me was my obsession of Sonic the Hedgehog. I still have my Tails plushies.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't want to walk barefoot, especially when I am outside. It hurts and makes the bottom of my feet rough and the one time I ripped a toenail off because of it.

I like socks, they are cuddly and protect my feet and keep them warm....so yeah. 

My fursona may be digitigrade but that does not mean I will be walking barefoot/on my toes all the time.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 3, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Yes you _run_ like that, but you don't fucking walk like that. It says this _in your first link_.
> 
> 
> The rest of the links focus purely on running, not walking, so that proves nothing.



Shorter strides _allow_ you to land on your heels, yes, but the point is that walking balls first is actually the natural way of movement for humans.



greg-the-fox said:


> Oh FUCK NO.
> I was sold at first
> Then I saw this picture of people who went barefoot their whole lives
> 
> ...



Why? That's how feet are supposed to look. You'd rather be in pain and then have your toes look like this?







That's essentially what shoes eventually do to your feet. Squish them closer and closer together until they start to turn under/over each other, cause bunions, etc.. That's why there are such things as toe separators and why old people have to wear them.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Skunks are plantigrade.



What does that have to do with anything? Yes his fursona is a skunk, but that doesn't change his anatomy. 



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Human feet look nasty either way... paws FTW!



I do agree that paws are way more awesome, however.



Stratadrake said:


> My toes look worse than that, most of my shoes never had enough room in the toebox so several of my toes have grown up being cramped together.  More so on my left foot than my right.



You should start wearing shoes less/wearing toe separators then.



CynicalCirno said:


> Let's settle it once, and straight.
> Every person should walk how it's comfortable for itself.
> If it's comfortable, then it suits your body and you should go with it.



Andddd, the whole point of this is that wearing shoes forces your body to run in an UNcomfortable way that eventually ruins your toes, feet, legs, knees and back.
Settled. 



Fay V said:


> I didn't say you did. I'm saying it makes sense for people to run this way. A fair amount of people do run this way naturally. I still do not believe it is best to stand and walk this way.
> People are supposed to walk heel to toe, heel to toe is plantigrade. The only reason a runner has a heel touching the ground is when the muscle springs back for a moment.



I never said that you should stand on the balls of your feet either. And if you are walking slowly enough, placing your heels first is okay, but it's when you are pounding your weight down on them that its bad. It's too much force directed in one area and does terrible things to your knees.



Commiecomrade said:


> Very interesting, but I have a problem:
> 
> I've been running barefoot on a treadmill for about a month and a half, and it really made my foot sore. Not from the abrasion, but the tendons and everything. When I used shoes, it was a little harder to get back up to the time I wanted, but after two days or so, the pain and discomfort almost immediately left me.
> 
> Maybe I was DOIN IT RONG with the barefoot run?



I'm not sure, but like the poster below you said, you are probably just more used to heel running. Did you start out slowly? When you start barefoot/fore-foot running, you have to gradually work into it because those muscles can be very weak and you can easily over-do it. I did my first barefoot run on Sep 30th, and I didn't pace myself like I should have and now I'm paying for it. X___x Still can't wait to get back out there though, it was amazing. ^-^



			
				ShadowEon said:
			
		

> I don't want to walk barefoot, especially when I am outside. It hurts and makes the bottom of my feet rough and the one time I ripped a toenail off because of it.
> 
> I like socks, they are cuddly and protect my feet and keep them warm....so yeah.
> 
> My fursona may be digitigrade but that does not mean I will be walking barefoot/on my toes all the time.



You don't need to walk barefoot, you can wear toe socks or Vibrams, or Nike Free. And this also has nothing to do with whether your fursona does or not, the discussion of walking on your toes has just been brought up quite a few times in the forum, and while I was reading about all this, realized that this information now made the argument 'you are supposed to walk on your heels not the balls of your feet' a false point.
Also, your feet will get used to it, you know that shoes are a relatively new invention as far as the existence of humans goes?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Why? That's how feet are supposed to look. You'd rather be in pain and have your toes look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's fucking disgusting
But those look like old women's feet. I don't think I'll have that problem as I don't wear high heels
This is what my feet look like




Yeah my last two toes curl inwards but I think I have a beautiful foot and I don't want it to look any different than it does right now
I don't wear shoes that squeeze my toes, so it would never get any worse than this. There's no pressure or discomfort on my toes
But I don't want freakish monkey feet, eww D:


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Yeah my last two toes curl inwards but I think I have a beautiful foot and I don't want it to look any different than it does right now
> I don't wear shoes that squeeze my toes, so it would never get any worse than this. There's no pressure or discomfort on my toes
> But I don't want freakish monkey feet, eww D:


 
Um, human feet are already freakish monkey feet. You don't have a beautiful foot. Ewww...

These are beautiful feet!


----------



## Jude (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I wear shoes a lot too. My feet look like exactly like Greg's.

Well, not really, but they have the same structure.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 3, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Um, human feet are already freakish monkey feet. You don't have a beautiful foot. Ewww...
> 
> These are beautiful feet!



No.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> That's fucking disgusting
> But those look like old women's feet. I don't think I'll have that problem as I don't wear high heels
> This is what my feet look like
> 
> ...


 
Yes those feet are probably from older women, but not necessarily because of high heels. Mens feet can end up like that too.
You are young, so of course there is no discomfort yet, but I hate to say it but unless you Do something about it, your feet will get more curled and squashed with every year.
Over the past few years, I've been noticing that my pinky toes are starting to curl downwards and inwards towards my big toes like yours. My 'ring' toe is even starting to lay underneath my middle one and I don't wear tight shoes and I'm only 21..
I know what will happen if they continue like this, and I've even stated to my boyfriend that I have it on my to-do list to get surgery on them to straighten them out. But now I know it's because of the restrictions that shoes place on your feet and because the muscles in my toes don't ever get the chance to stretch out and do some work. That's why I've decided to start barefoot running when I can, and getting myself a pair of Vibram's to wear in barefoot unfriendly places.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> j


 k


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> k


 
lolwut?


----------



## Mentova (Oct 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> lolwut?


 you messed it up!

He said "J", so I said "K" and was hoping someone would catch on and go "L", and then ya know, the alphabet?

=[


----------



## Ames (Oct 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> you messed it up!
> 
> He said "J", so I said "K" and was hoping someone would catch on and go "L", and then ya know, the alphabet?
> 
> =[


 M


----------



## Conker (Oct 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> http://nymag.com/health/features/46213/
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tim-ferriss/the-barefoot-alternative_b_207121.html
> http://www.quickswood.com/my_weblog/2006/08/athletic_footwe.html
> http://birthdayshoes.com/results-of-daniel-lieberman-barefoot-running-research-beginning-to-emerge
> ...


 And not a single fuck was given medical journal was posted this day!


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been walking digitgrade all my life, I tried stopping cause I remember hearing about how it's bad for you and can cause back trouble in the future, I don't really realise Im doing it unless I stop and actually look down to notice.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 3, 2010)

Conker said:


> And not a single fuck was given medical journal was posted this day!


If you would like to look for a medical journal thats fine, but linking to one would be pointless as 95% of the people on here would get through the first paragraph and get bored. I just wanted to give articles that summed it up. 

Also, the doctors who did the research are listed in some of the articles, I believe, so it should be easy to look the info up.

In fact, here is one of them: http://barefootrunning.fas.harvard.edu/


----------



## Conker (Oct 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> If you would like to look for a medical journal thats fine, but linking to one would be pointless as 95% of the people on here would get through the first paragraph and get bored. I just wanted to give articles that summed it up.
> 
> Also, the doctors who did the research are listed in some of the articles, I believe, so it should be easy to look the info up.
> 
> In fact, here is one of them: http://barefootrunning.fas.harvard.edu/


You started the thread, the proof of burden is on you.

But I went to that link. Lastish paragraph:



> *Please note that we present no data on how people should run,  whether shoes cause some injuries, or whether barefoot running causes  other kinds of injuries. We believe there is a strong need for  controlled, prospective studies on these  		issues*




How come, then, you are trying to convince us that running a specific way with shoes will cause injuries?


----------



## Jude (Oct 3, 2010)

Is digitigrade walking _really_ this common? I've have _never_ seen anyone walk with any part of their foot other than their heels.


----------



## Icky (Oct 3, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Why are you here if you aren't a furry? srsly..


 
Because furries aren't allowed to be mad at other furries, right?

gb2SoFurry


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 3, 2010)

Conker said:


> You started the thread, the proof of burden is on you.
> 
> But I went to that link. Lastish paragraph:
> 
> ...



1. No it's not.
2. You do realize that scientific studies Have to be very neutral on topics that are being newly researched? I could provide a ton more articles that show that people running with shoes get numerous injuries and in fact, it has been proven that the more expensive the shoe, the more prevalent the injuries. (You can look that one up yourself.)



DrumFur said:


> Is digitigrade walking _really_ this common? I've have _never_ seen anyone walk with any part of their foot other than their heels.


 
In fact, it is. There are a ton of people who Swear by barefoot living and forefoot locomotion, just look up barefoot running and the sites are endless..
The reason you never see it is that Most people still wear shoes (obviously xD) and therefor still get around via heel-strike.


----------



## Conker (Oct 4, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> 1. No it's not.
> 2. You do realize that scientific studies Have to be very neutral on topics that are being newly researched? I could provide a ton more articles that show that people running with shoes get numerous injuries and in fact, it has been proven that the more expensive the shoe, the more prevalent the injuries. (You can look that one up yourself.)


 Yes, it is. If you're going to say something that goes against what people think, you have to prove it. You can't just go "NO YOU DO IT" That's not how arguing works.

So I went to EBSCOHOST and typed in "shoes + running injuries"

First article I got was from Footwear Science. 2009. Abstract reads:



> The purpose of this paper is to discuss biomechanical considerations related to 'barefoot *running'* and 'barefoot *shoes'.*  Biomechanical differences include increases in external force loading  rate, higher tibial acceleration, flatter foot placement, higher ankle  joint stiffness and earlier EMG intensity for the tibialis anterior.  There is indirect evidence that barefoot training strengthens small and  large muscles crossing the ankle joint. Furthermore, there is evidence  that barefoot *running* has energetic advantages over shod *running*. There is, however, no evidence that barefoot *running* would have more or less *injuries* than shod *running*.


I don't really give a fuck to find more shit when it all boils down to furries and their special snowflake syndrome.

Edit: Article name is Biomechanical considerations on barefoot movement and barefoot *shoe* concepts. for those that really give a shit.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 4, 2010)

What happens if you step in dog shit?


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What happens if you step in dog shit?


 
Absolutely this. That is a big part of the purpose of wearing barefoot approximating shoes.


----------



## Oovie (Oct 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> These are beautiful feet!


Yet, beauty is not immune to smelling like cheesy hair-between-paws funk. I think I'm going to... *Hur_rrp_*






Oh I can breath easy again! You've got some pristine looking talons and scales there Mr. Bird. Kaw _kaw_.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 4, 2010)

Why are we having a debate about which animal has the best feet?


----------



## STK (Oct 4, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Yet, beauty is not immune to smelling like cheesy hair-between-paws funk. I think I'm going to... *Hur_rrp_*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







"Wanna fight about it?"

Everyone knows that otters have the best of everything, paws included.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 4, 2010)

You know, it could be pretty easy to learn how to walk on your toes/balls of your feet if you practice with shape-ups or high-heeled shoes. 

But since you'd get murdered in your sleep for wearing high-heeled shoes as a male, you'll probably best be wearing shape-ups and lean on your front.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> You know, it could be pretty easy to learn how to walk on your toes/balls of your feet if you practice with shape-ups or high-heeled shoes.
> 
> But since you'd get murdered in your sleep for wearing high-heeled shoes as a male, you'll probably best be wearing shape-ups and lean on your front.


 
False.


----------



## Vo (Oct 4, 2010)

> What happens if you step in dog shit?



You don't, if you watch where you're going. I can't even remember the last time I saw dog shit in my path. Or broken glass or any other sharp objects I couldn't walk across, rusty nails, syringes, or whatever people are afraid of stepping on. The sidewalks aren't so filthy as all that. 

FUD


----------



## Oovie (Oct 6, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> You don't, if you watch where you're going. I can't even remember the last time I saw dog shit in my path. Or broken glass or any other sharp objects I couldn't walk across, rusty nails, syringes, or whatever people are afraid of stepping on. The sidewalks aren't so filthy as all that.
> 
> FUD


So I'd have to watch my feet with every step I took? Regardless, one nail and I guarantee you're done. You're going to have to watch every step with procession, because I've had shoes save me a rush to the hospital once before when I stepped on a rusty roof nail. It was flat and very small, blended in perfectly around fallen decaying leaves. I believe had I been walking on my toes the rest of it would have seared through the sole and into my foot. 

What sucks about digitigrade is it's weight distribution, you're focusing everything on one small point. When I stepped on that nail I arched my weight over to the heel and edge of my foot the instant I felt something enter, unharmed. I'm imagining a digitigrade walker hurling themselves forward into the ashpalt and leaves as they stepped on that nail. 

I walk around barefoot plenty in familiar surroundings, and I also do slacklining which probably beats the hell out of any type of walking and benefiting your feet. I could probably walk across places that even my cat would be awestruck seeing.


----------



## Vo (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh, I should probably clarify that. I was talking about barefooting in general, not walking digitigrade. I think someone posted the relevant image earlier -- walking barefoot is still heel-to-toe, though less rigidly, necessarily. Running barefoot would be like you described, which is why people who know what they're talking about recommend against running (and usually walking) in areas where you can't see what's on the ground. Probably in one of the guides at barefooters.org. Can't quite remember.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 6, 2010)

I walk digitigrade all the time, I find it....more comfortable...and yes, tip-toeing FURRY WALKING!


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I walk digitigrade all the time, I find it....more comfortable...and yes, tip-toeing FURRY WALKING!


 You would.

I do it sometimes too when barefoot but it;s because it's a habit I had since I was like 5...


----------



## Willow (Oct 6, 2010)

Why do furries wish to debate about the most unsavory parts of the body, human or otherwise?


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why do furries wish to debate about the most unsavory parts of the body, human or otherwise?


 Because they're furries and have nothing better to do.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 6, 2010)

ITT: people lying about how they walk in order to sound more special snowflake

GUIZ I WALK ON MY TOES ALL THE TIME LIKE A DOG HURR HURR THIS JUST SHOWS I WAS MEANT TO BE A FURRRYYYYY

meanwhile the rest of the forums facepalms. GTFO den no one likes you.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Asswings said:


> ITT: people lying about how they walk in order to sound more special snowflake
> 
> GUIZ I WALK ON MY TOES ALL THE TIME LIKE A DOG HURR HURR THIS JUST SHOWS I WAS MEANT TO BE A FURRRYYYYY
> 
> meanwhile the rest of the forums facepalms. GTFO den no one likes you.



NUH UH I AM SO SPECIL CAUSE I AM A DOG SEKRETLY


----------



## Asswings (Oct 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NUH UH I AM SO SPECIL CAUSE I AM A DOG SEKRETLY


 
I THOT YOU WAS A FOX THIS IS NEWS TO ME OMG

WAIT MAYBE FOXES IS DOGS.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 6, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I THOT YOU WAS A FOX THIS IS NEWS TO ME OMG
> 
> WAIT MAYBE FOXES IS DOGS.


 
WAT I THOT FOXES WER CATZ?!!

On another note, I actually prefer walking barefoot - much more comfortable.. But I haven't tried walking digitigrade.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 6, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> WAT I THOT FOXES WER CATZ?!!
> 
> On another note, I actually prefer walking barefoot - much more comfortable.. But I haven't tried walking digitigrade.



FOXES IS MAYBE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN CATZ AND DOGS YAFF????

Don't call it walking digitrade. Seriously. Stop. It makes you look really, really stupid.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2010)

Asswings said:


> FOXES IS MAYBE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN CATZ AND DOGS YAFF????
> 
> Don't call it walking digitrade. Seriously. Stop. It makes you look really, really stupid.


 You're forgetting that most furries ARE really, really stupid anyways.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 6, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Don't call it walking digitrade. Seriously. Stop. It makes you look really, really stupid.



oops >_< I just went with what the title used - never actually really heard the term before so i assumed that was how to use it -_- my bad


----------



## Asswings (Oct 6, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> oops >_< I just went with what the title used - never actually really heard the term before so i assumed that was how to use it -_- my bad


 
It's the way, say, a dog's leg and foot are built. Where the 'foot' is actually just the toes. 
Humans are plantigrade, we're built to walk on our feet, not our toes. You can't really walk 'digitrade' because you're not a digitrade animal. So saying you are just makes you sound dumb and like you're trying too hard. (This is mostly for OP and other people claiming they walk on their toes all the time.)


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 6, 2010)

Asswings said:


> It's the way, say, a dog's leg and foot are built. Where the 'foot' is actually just the toes.
> Humans are plantigrade, we're built to walk on our feet, not our toes. You can't really walk 'digitrade' because you're not a digitrade animal. So saying you are just makes you sound dumb and like you're trying too hard. (This is mostly for OP and other people claiming they walk on their toes all the time.)



oh ok. Thanks for the info


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 6, 2010)

You mean to tell me, scientists have taken this long to work out that we land and push off on the balls of our feet when running?

Slowpokes. I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Lammergeier (Oct 6, 2010)

yea but people dont walk digitgrade, its not energy efficient.


----------



## Treos (Oct 15, 2010)

was just looking around and found this topic, but I've been walking digitigrade, first got interested in it after checking it out, since spring last year and yeah, it made my legs hurt after the first couple weeks of it until i got used to it but that was over a year of it and i've been walking that way all time barefoot or not with little to no problems at all. the main reason i've stuck with it would be that i can get around much faster and easier this way. Unlike some people have said though (family), i don't walk tiptoe, i walk on the balls of my feet with my heels 1-2 inches off the ground.


----------

